# Something interesting in the design to the Rolex Cellini Prince



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

Representative Image::think::think::think::think:
​
Inventors:
Calvani, Maria (Cologny, CH)

Application Number:
D/238615

Filing Date:
09/20/2005

Publication Date:
08/15/2006

View Patent Images:
Images are available in PDF form when logged in. To view PDFs, Login or Create Account (Free!)

Referenced by:
View patents that cite this patent

Export Citation:
Click for automatic bibliography generation 

Assignee:
Rolex Watch U.S.A., Inc. (New York, NY, US)

Primary Class:
D10/39

International Classes:
(IPC1-7): 1002

Field of Search:
368/226, 368/28-30, 368/232, 368/316, D10/122-132, 368/21-27, 368/294, 368/295, 368/239-242, 368/317, 368/285, 368/82-84, 368/282, 368/10, 368/228, 368/223, 368/250, 368/276, 368/281, D10/30-39

US Patent References:
D079292August, 1929GruenD10/125D079293August, 1929GruenD10/125D093390September, 1934GraefD10/392177234October, 1939Walser368/77Touch readable timepieceD403248December, 1998MagninatD10/30WatchD440514April, 2001GruosiD10/125Watch dialD443531June, 2001BulgariD10/32Watch with metal strapD452171December, 2001BodinoD10/32WristwatchD468217January, 2003Lepeu et al.D10/32WristwatchD478515August, 2003Sugiura et al.D10/32Wrist watchD490325May, 2004de Limburg-StirumD10/39WatchD490720June, 2004ModoloD10/32WristwatchD498683November, 2004ArabovD10/39Decorative multiple time zone watch

Foreign References:
WODM027306September, 1993

Other References:
Wristwatches-History of a Century's Development, Kahlert, Muhe and Brunner, Schiffer Publishing, 1986, pp. 186 & 251, watches. 
Wristwatches-A Connoisseur's Guide, Edwards, Firefly Books, 1997, p. 92, watches. 
Jeweler's Circular-Keystone, Mar. 1981, p. 5, Concord Mariner watch. 
Wristwatchs-A Handbook and Price Guide, Brunner and Pfeiffer-Bell, Schiffer Publishing, 1993, pp. 88 & 91, watches. 
W. Bell Catalog, 1987, p. 96, item #3, Jules Jurgensen watch. 
The Washington Post, Aug. 4, 1991, p. A34, Chas Schwartz & Son Advertisement, photographs of old watches. 
A. Lange & Söhne, Cabaret, Reference: 107.032, Annuario Di Orologi 2002/2003. 
A. Lange & Söhne, Arkade, Reference: 103.021, Annuario Di Orologia 2002/2003. 
A. Lange & Söhne, Arkade, Reference: 801.030, Annuario Di Orologia 2002/2003. 
A. Lange & Söhne, Grande Arkade, Reference: 106.032, Annuario Di Orologia 2002/2003. 
Audemars Piguet, Promesse, Reference: 67347BA.Z.1157 BA.01, Annurario Di Orologio 2002/2003. 
Audemars Piguet, Promesse, Reference: 67461BC.Z.00023LZ.01, Annurario Di Orologio 2002/2003. 
Audemars Piguet, Canapé, Reference: 15091BC.O.0002CR.02, Catalogue 2002. 
Audemars Piguet, Canapé,Reference: 15091B4.O.0002CR.01, Catalogue 2002. 
Audemars Piguet, Canapé,Reference: 6736OBC.O.0002CR.01, Catalogue 2002. 
Audemars Piguet, Reference: 15121OR.O.0002 CR.01, Catalogue 2002. 
Boucheron, Reflet Icare, Reference: WA005409, Annuario Di Orologio 2002/2003. 
Boucheron, Reflet Icare, Reference: WA005516, Annuario Di Orologio 2002/2003. 
Bréguet, Héritage, Reference: 3670BA/2/1984, Annuario Di Orologio 2002/2003. 
Bulgari, Rettangolo, Reference: RT39GL, Annuario Di Orologio 2002/2003. 
Bulgari, Rettangolo, (compiled Jan. 2003). 
Bulova, Gold Collection Fashionable, Reference: BG 879 1, Annuario Di Orologio 2000/2001. 
Bulova, Gold Collection Gioelleria, Reference: BH 9381.2, Annuario Di Orologio 2002/2003. 
Bulova, Gold Collection Quartz Lady, Reference: BH 9251.2, Annuario Di Orologio 2002/2003. 
Cartier, Tank Américaine, Reference: MM, Catalogue 2002. 
Cartier, Tank Américaine, Reference:GM, Catalogue 2002. 
Cartier, Tank Américaine, Reference: GM, Catalogue 2002. 
Chopard, Strada ?, Reference: 41/7423/8, Site Jan. 2003 (compiled Jan. 2003). 
Girard-Perregaux, Reference: 25960.051.1151, Catalogue 2001 (compiled Jan. 2003). 
Girard-Perregaux, Reference: 25960.51.2162, Catalogue 2001 (compiled Jan. 2003). 
Girard-Perregaux, Reference: 25960.0.52.6756, Catalogue 2001 (compiled Jan. 2003). 
Girard-Perregaux, Reference: 25960.052.1161, Catalogue 2001 (compiled Jan. 2003). 
Glashütte, 1845 Karree Piccoli Secondi, Reference: 42-05-01-02-04, Annuario Di Orologi 2002/2003. 
Graham, Sprint, Reference: GR-SPR-OR-3PA, Annuario Di Orologi 2002/2003. 
Jaeger-LeCoultre, Reverso Memory, Reference: 255.140.822 B, Annuario Di Orologi 2000/2001. 
Jaeger-LeCoultre, Reverso Grande Taille, Reference: 270.340627 EB, Annuario Di Orologi 2000/2001. 
Jaeger-LeCoultre, Reverso Art Déco, Reference: 270.240.623 B, Annuario Di Orologi 2000/2001. 
Parmigiani, Forma Hebdomadaire, Reference: PF005716, Annuario Di Orologi 2002/2003. 
Patek Philippe, Gondolo Cabriolet, Reference: 5099RG, Annuario Di Orologi 2000/2001. 
Patek Philippe, Pagoda, (compiled Jan. 2003). 
Patek Philippe, Gondolo 5010, Reference: 5010J, (compiled Jan. 2003). 
Patek Philippe, Gondolo, Reference: 5024, (compiled Jan. 2003). 
Patek Philippe, Gondolo, Reference: 5024, (compiled Jan. 2003). 
Patek Philippe, Gondolo, Reference: 5014, (compiled Jan. 2003). 
Longines, Dolce Vita Classic, Reference: L5.502.6.16.6, (Catlogue 2000 / compiled Jan. 2003). 
Longines, Dolce Vita Classic, Reference: L5.655.6.16, (Catlogue 2000 / compiled Jan. 2003). 
Longines, Dolce Vita Classic, Reference: L5.166.6.16.2, Annuario Di Orologi 2002/2003. 
Muller Franck, Cintré Curvex Gran Data, Reference 2851 LTD, Annuario Di Orologi 2002/2003. 
Tiffany, Mark Regulator, listed Sep. 2002. 
Vacheron Constantin, Piccoli Secondi Rettangolare Anse A Goccia, Reference: 91001/0010J, Annuario Di Orologi 2000/2001. 
Auguste Reymond, Charleston Maxi, (compiled Nov. 2004). 
Auguste Reymond, Classique, (compiled Nov. 2004). 
Auguste Reymond, Diva, (compiled Nov. 2004). 
Baume & Mercier, (compiled Nov. 2004). 
Bedat & Co., Geneve, (compiled Nov. 2004). 
Boucheron, Suivant, (compiled Nov. 2004). 
Boucheron, Precedent Suivant, (compiled Nov. 2004). 
Boucheron, Precedent Retour, (compiled Nov. 2004). 
Boucheron, Suivant, (compiled Nov. 2004). 
Bulgari, (compiled Nov. 2004). 
Cartier, (compiled Nov. 2004). 
Dolce & Gabbana, Nov. 2004 (Chrono World, May 2002). 
Ebel, 1911 La Carree, 2004, (compiled Nov. 2004). 
Ebel, Tarawa, 2004, (compiled Nov. 2004). 
Harry Winston, The Avenue Collection, (compiled Nov. 2004). 
Eberhard & Co., 40034 Les Courbees, (compiled Nov. 2004). 
Laco (circa 1940), Chrono World 2002. 
Lanvin, (compiled Nov. 2004). 
Piaget, (compiled Nov. 2004). 
Michel Yacare, (compiled Nov. 2004). 
Yves Saint Laurent, (compiled Nov. 2004).

Primary Examiner:
Lieberman, Lucy

Attorney, Agent or Firm:
Sughrue Mion, PLLC

Claims:
CLAIM

1. The ornamental design for a watch, as shown.

Description:
FIG. 1 is a top plan view of a watch showing my new design; 
FIG. 2 is a front elevational view thereof; 
FIG. 3 is a right side elevational view thereof; 
FIG. 4 is a bottom plan view thereof; 
FIG. 5 is a rear elevational view thereof; 
FIG. 6 is a left side elevational view thereof; and, 
FIG. 7 is a perspective view of the top, front and right

:-!:-!:-!:-!


----------



## jaoyingnoi (Sep 12, 2010)

*Leather Watches Men's Rolex Oyster Precision Submariner Chronometer Stainless Steel Watch*

​
Stainless steel case with a stainless steel oyster bracelet. Unidirectional rotating bezel. Black dial with luminous hands and luminous dots hour markers. Minute markers around the outer rim. Luminiscent hands and dial markers. Date displays at the 3 o'clock position. 31 jewels automatic movement. Scratch resistant sapphire crystal. Case diameter: 40 mm. Double locking deployment clasp. Water resistant at 300 meters/ 1000 feet. Additional Info: date displays at 3 o'clock position. Rolex Submariner Black Index Dial Oyster Bracelet Stainless Steel Mens Watch 16610BKSO.


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

Is that commissioned by Rolex or is it an homage? Cheers! ;-)


----------

